# nano canister filter powered by air pump only :)



## ChrisDiago (Mar 2, 2013)

finally got it to work  works just by an air pump its nice because you can put any media you want and it works


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice simple concept! Do you have any pics of how you did the bubble riser/suction portion?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes more detail please!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChrisDiago (Mar 2, 2013)

i could explain this but im better off showing you ther video i learned from i think this is the best diy nano filter ever cas it costs NOTHING if you dont have an extra air pump use a splitter. anyway link for video


----------



## ChrisDiago (Mar 2, 2013)

added a spray bar made out of a straw to minimize noise and splash works pritty good


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

how many drops per hour is that?


----------



## tank34 (Aug 10, 2008)

interesting, what kind of pump are you using


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

Not sure how much effective filtration you're getting out of that, but it does look like it would be a great way to do some dosing. The little gears are now turning in my head...


----------



## ChrisDiago (Mar 2, 2013)

any dust like particals close by or small peices of flake get sucked up np


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Is that a real Lily flower?

Could you post the written DIY link? Im a youtube video illiterate


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

I understand the basic idea of this filter, but one question for ya... is the tube coming from the air pump just used to pressurize the bottle? in the video that you posted up it doesn't look like the the tube from the air pump is submerged in the water in the bottle, it looks like it's just poked through the cap and there is an air space between the water in the bottle and the cap. 


Clear as mud?


----------



## ChrisDiago (Mar 2, 2013)

the air line tube goes all the way down to the bottom as well as the input tube. it pushes the water up once it reaches my output tube it just comes out. the filter works great i have it on a beta tank and a guppy fry tank. no not a real flower. i am sorry if i dont explain things well, im a trial and error kind of guy. the airline tube needs to be at the bottom of your bottle to push the water up. the input tube needs to be at the bottom to so the water gets filtered by all your media not just some. also your filter needs to be lower than your tank other wise it wont work


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for explaining!


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

How excatly us this working? How is water flowing into and out of the tank? Looks like the air line is just pusing air into that jug, but how or what is creating the flow???


----------

